

Thorium: the element that can power the world - yipct
http://mashable.com/2013/11/07/thorium-power-everything/?utm_campaign=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedly

======
billrobertson42
Tiny ubiquitous nuclear fueled power sources.

It'll be great! What could go wrong?

